# Looking for lost Blaquetygriss comic



## lionbane1 (Jan 20, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, sans-serif]Greetings!

I am on the lookout for a comic authored by Blaquetygriss. The only page that I have found consists of a leopard and a lioness in the midst of a tryst, if ya know what I mean. (Nudge-nudge, wink-wink, say-na-more, say-na-more) *AHEM*
Anyway, I established contact with the artist, and she informed me that she had sold the comic to someone on furbid and then asked them to scan the comic, but as far as we know, it was not scanned. 
Does anyone have any leads as to where it might be? 
Thank you very much for your time. [/FONT]


----------



## lionbane1 (Jan 24, 2013)

To up the ante a bit, what if I was to offer a $15 (usd) award to the person who can lead me to the scans/scan them in? 
Mind you, it would not be awarded until I at least have the comic in hand (or gmail).


----------

